# Como cortocircuita los pines un Tact Switch de 4 patas?



## dragondgold (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola, quisiera saber de qué modo actúa el botón cuando lo presiono, ya que este switch tiene 4 patas, es decir cuando lo presiono que puentea y cuando no lo presiono que puentea no se si me di a entender. Este es el switch:

http://www.miamishop.com.uy/index.p...ame=Caja 15" 3 Vias Mte C/parlante 600w 8ohms

Muchas Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 21, 2010)

si tenes un tester a mano proba continuidad entre los distintos pines y te vas a ir dando cuenta, si tu tester no tiene continuidad proba ponerlo en la escala mas baja de resistecia


----------



## gonza2-5 (Oct 21, 2010)

entra aca amigo! jajajaja

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/15/153202_1.pdf


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 21, 2010)

Si si el problema es que aun no compro el pulsador pero estoy haciendo la PCB y necesito saberlo.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2010)

En el pulsador del enlace se conectan 2 patas de un lado con las otras 2 del otro lado, como las 4 patas forman un cuadrado, es indistinta la forma del impreso, si esta mal lo giras 90º y listo.


----------



## dragondgold (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, muchas gracias Fogonazo y gonza me sirvio de mucho!

Saludos!!


----------



## El nombre (Oct 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el pulsador del enlace se conectan 2 patas de un lado con las otras 2 del otro lado, como las 4 patas forman un cuadrado, es indistinta la forma del impreso, si esta mal lo giras 90º y listo.


 Lo mio es discrepar. Forma un rectángulo. Las del mismo lado son las de mayor distancia. Sería un problema, por los diseños, que fuese un cuadrado. Se podría montar mal.
Saludos


----------

